# Sagging bottom lip?



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you have pictures of it? 

My horse is like that to an extent. Her lip is just huge, so it sags quite a bit... But she is able to eat, drink, etc. 

Does your horse not use his lip at all?


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

My horse is like that. She's half arab.  But she can eat and drink fine.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of Sadie and her giant bottom lip!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

My horse is like that too. He has no Arab. We joke that he is always smiling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Do his teeth line up?


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

My sister in law's polish arabian does this too. She's really lazy though so we just figured she's relaxed all the time.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I have a 1/2 arab, and his lower lip is the same way. I'll never forget the time my BO's friend brought her 3yo daughter to the barn. The girl wandered off as they were chatting and found Max half asleep in the cross ties, lower lip hanging. I come out from the tack room to see her standing right under his head wiggling his lip with her fingers- she was so delighted.

I wish I'd had a camera on hand to capture the moment, we were all laughing so hard!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I have worked with multiple Arabs and would NOT say this is an Arab thing. How odd.

It's usually on older lazy type horses when they're sleeping not 24/7.


----------



## Natalierose (Sep 21, 2013)

We have a horse at our barn that does that and he shakes his head and it goes crazy!! Slobber everywhere


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My daughter's late Arab used to hang his bottom lip as well, sometimes my Paint does it when he snoozes. Just a comfy habit I guess?


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think it has anything to do with a horse being old or lazy! My horse has a saggy lip and he is neither old nor lazy. Its just another physical characteristic but it doesn't predispose a horse to a certain behavior or need personification as to their attitude.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

usually it is from an injury and it disrupts the nerve to the bottom lip. Our belgian had a saggy lip and it was from an injury to his poll , per the previous owner as a baby he stuck his head through the fence, got stuck and really whacked his head when getting unstuck.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Roux said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with a horse being old or lazy! My horse has a saggy lip and he is neither old nor lazy. Its just another physical characteristic but it doesn't predispose a horse to a certain behavior or need personification as to their attitude.


Most horses hanging their lip regularly are older (stuff droops as we age! and theyre probably more relaxed with life too) and it's normal for many horses to hang their lips are they are napping. I did not say if a horse does that it is automatically lazy..?? Doesn't make sense.. Nothing to get offended about there.

Very few horses truly hang their bottom lip on a regular basis.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have never seen a young horse do this, and only ever seen horses w a "relaxed" lower lip when they were snoozing or as Stevenson said, had a prior injury. It is interesting that, from all the posts, it is "common".


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> It's usually on older lazy type horses when they're sleeping not 24/7.


I didn't say that you said every horse ever on the face of the earth is lazy, you were not the only one to post including the term "lazy" either...Doesn't make sense.. Nothing to get defensive about there!  Neither I am easily offended by a strangers opinion on the internet you needn't worry. 

My point being there are so many theories about a physical characteristic being conclusive to a behavior type like whorls and swirls on a mane falling crooked. As these physical traits are not indicative of personality or behavior neither is the saggy bottom lip.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Your comments seem directed at me, hence my response. 

I think our disagreement comes from the fact you are talking about a horse that has a naturally droopier lip.

I am talking about how many horses let their lip sag when they are napping or whatever.

The latter is much more common. If a horse naturally has a looser lip, which isn't as common, esp in the extreme, though some horses do, I do not think it is at all relevant to personality as it is simply part of their conformation.

Conformation does not equal behavior.

Behaviors do equal behaviors lol.

Hope that cleared up the confusion.


----------

